# Photo-Op Wall Build



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

OK, some of you have followed the Skeleton Pirate Photo-op build (http://hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=20175). This thread is for the wall part of this prop.

It's going to be 8 feet wide, 7 feet tall and carved foam to look like stone. I'm going to "chain" the pirate captain to this wall for the photo area.

So ... I need some help picking the type of stonework to carve into the styrofoam.

Which stone do you like most?








Picture 1









Picture 2









Picture 3









Picture 4









Picture 5


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Woot, I got to vote first!  Actually they all look good. It was a toss-up between 2 and 5 for me.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

I like 5. It's understated and won't detract from the detail of the prop. If you can get the mossy look to it, that would really stand out but even if not, it's a nice effect. Did you think about hanging some fisherman netting over the top of the wall, maybe a couple of old barrels in the scene? This is going to look really amazing! Can't wait to see the finished product.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Picture 5 has the dungeon wall look going for it


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

5 all the way...possibly add some "wood" beams protruding from the stone, and some heavy metal anchor points for the chains and shackles.

Great prop build IMU...thanks for all the pix.


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Thanks for the votes so far. I'm leaning towards something, but I'll wait the 14 days for the poll to end to voice my choice! 

I like the "wood" beams sticking out from the wall ... now I have something ELSE to consider! :googly:

For those that might have missed it in the previous thread ... here is the Captain:


----------



## Jaybo (Mar 2, 2009)

Make sure you put a window with bars in the wall. Make it look like a jail cell. You could also make a faux background in the window. Maybe a scene of the harbor at night?


----------



## ELH Erin Loves Halloween (Feb 19, 2009)

I like picture 2 the best. If you want to add some of the coloring of pic 5 that would be great but the look and shape of pic 2 is my favorite!


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Got my vote in!


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

*Quick sketch*

This was what I was thinking about as far as the overall design:








The "plain" area is where the background stone choice is going to be carved.

There is going to be a window with bars. I'm thinking of adding my chained torso guy inside the window.








This guy spins around by his shackles.


----------



## Wyatt Furr (Jun 5, 2006)

Whatever you decide rock-wise this is going to be an amazing addition to your haunt.
Thank you for all the photos and updates.
I know it takes time away from your piratical duties to do this.


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

4 for me


----------



## The Watcher (Sep 13, 2008)

I am a 3. But I had not seen the whole post. I was thinking a out side wall holding earth back, like you see in Robin Hood. If you are going for a dungeon are castle type of look. I would think 4 might be closer.


----------



## My CReePY Garage (Jun 7, 2010)

I got my vote in.


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

I like 2, but 5 looks good also. This prop would look great in front of any back round including rainbows and fluffy clouds.


----------



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

I think 3, 4, and 5 have the most dungeon-ish look to them. I think I like 3 the best.


----------



## pagan (Sep 9, 2009)

5 all day! I look forward to seeing how you tackle the wall construction!


----------



## SuperCreep31 (Nov 22, 2009)

i like 5 just a little bit better than 3 because it's got the dungeon look! If you got the moss on there it would look great!


----------



## GhoulishGadgets (May 13, 2010)

I was going to say 2, until I saw the arched detail/shackle area etc - now I'd say 5

one of those bar-shaker props may be good, mostly give a great startle/scare factor.

great work on the whole thing - nice one!!

Si


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

very very nice, any choice will work. It will come down to colors.


----------



## madmomma (Jul 1, 2009)

I happen to like 5. Whichever you choose will look awesome with the addition of the window and hanging pirate...can't wait to see it finished! Good luck.


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Thanks everyone who has voted so far ... still trying to make up my mind. I have 2 choices I'm leaning towards ... good thing I still have time to decide!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

I hate to go along with everyone else, but I think 5 is what the government buildings of that time would have looked like. And a jail would have been a building of the government.


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

*Minor Update*

OK ... still waiting before I decide on the stone type to carve. Right now, I'm going to have to wait until the 4 new tires I had to buy get paid for before I work on the wall. 

Until then ... I made some cheap (free stuff around the house) shackles. It's PVC pipe, craft foam and a plastic clothes hanger. Since there is no dry brushing yet, it was very difficult to get a picture that showed any details.



















I haven't decided on what paint colors to use, so this is where it stands right now.


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Nice work MacGyver........I mean IMU !


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

That's _Captain_ MacGyver, whose next prop is going to be a complete pirate ship made out of some old shoe strings and popsicle sticks:googly:


----------



## Wyatt Furr (Jun 5, 2006)

RoxyBlue said:


> That's _Captain_ MacGyver, whose next prop is going to be a complete pirate ship made out of some old shoe strings and popsicle sticks:googly:


and Duct Tape.........


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Looks great. I think the pictures show alot of detail.


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

New avatar ?











RoxyBlue said:


> That's _Captain_ MacGyver, whose next prop is going to be a complete pirate ship made out of some old shoe strings and popsicle sticks:googly:


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

And now for something completely different ... LOL ... You guys are a hoot! 

Still working out the details of the finished painting of the shackles. Thanks again for the chuckles!


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

The shackles look great, very creative use of materials


----------



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

Is there no limit to what you can do? I wish I had 1/10 of your ingenuity!


----------



## Doc Doom (Aug 28, 2008)

I voted before I looked at the results. Thank God I got it right.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

I think IMU could build a whole haunt with some string, sticks and plastic bottles.


----------



## SuperCreep31 (Nov 22, 2009)

pretty sweet shackles! good job so far!


----------



## buckaneerbabe (Jun 5, 2007)

KY Halloween said:


> I like picture 2 the best. If you want to add some of the coloring of pic 5 that would be great but the look and shape of pic 2 is my favorite!


I'm with KY Halloween on this one. But I'm sure whatever you decide will be perfect, your choice for colors for your pirate is perfect.


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

my choice is 5! the mossy look really makes the wall scream dungeon and death! and i loved the shackles! excellant work! oh, and i can also invision having some fog and sounds of water dripping in the background!


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

*Shackle Update*

The painting of the shackles is complete. Sorry ... been a rough week so I haven't been able to do much on this part of the project.



















I was able to figure out how to get a decent close-up of the prop piece so you can see the details a bit better. 

Thanks again for all the votes, suggestions and nice comments. I'll try and make my choice in a few days.


----------



## Hellrazor (Jun 18, 2006)

Really cool set up. I liked 5 as well.


----------



## ELH Erin Loves Halloween (Feb 19, 2009)

IMU.. I just noticed your avatar signature LOL. I am so jealous


----------



## SKAustin (Dec 12, 2009)

Excellent work, I'd swear those were real if i didnt know better. Nice Job!


----------



## Mr_Chicken (Nov 26, 2008)

This is progressing SO well!

regarding the wall, I think 4 or 5 look the most like something constructed to be solid and strong, like a fortress or prison. I think 4 is the most visually interesting while providing the appropriate feel. Perhaps the stones of 5 in the layout of 4...


----------



## SuperCreep31 (Nov 22, 2009)

i agree with mr chicken! great job imu!


----------



## Bascombe (May 18, 2010)

Good work on the shackles, heck, good work on everything. I just poked around on your website.

Good work matey, avast!

Remember that September 19th is international talk like a pirate day.


----------



## Rich_K (Mar 7, 2009)

Great work on this project! I sure learned alot, my head is spinning! So many new ideas....,so little time! Thanks for shareing this with us! I like walls 4&5 the best for this project, I voted for # 5


----------



## FrozenPumpkins (Jul 5, 2009)

Well Pirate Capt. MacGyver, I've been following your pirate photo-op since inception and it's turning out really well! I voted for 5 because I like the mossy texture and I think the basic, square blocks might seem boring, but they are more realistic -- what kind of government would wast time and money making the prison look fancy?


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

*I've picked!*

I casted my vote and went with Picture 4 but I'm going to paint it like Picture 5.









Stone Pattern









Paint Colors

Thanks to everyone who voted and shared their opinion on the wall build. I have my material list together so it's off to pick up the stuff and start this weekend.


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Excellent choice IMU, looking forward to seeing the wall and the entire finished prop all together!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Hey, are you allowed to vote on your own stuff?:googly::jol:

Really looking forward to seeing the final product.


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

can't wait to see what you come up with!


----------



## The Watcher (Sep 13, 2008)

I think you made a great choice. As for the aging, that is going to look great. Those shackles are just awesome.


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

*Update 1*

*The Wall Begins!*

OK ... it's been too long since I've done anything on this project so here is the first part of the build.

I used 2x2 for the framing. I made 4 panels, 2 sections will be hinged together and fold nicely for storage.









_(Here is where I will hinge the 2 panels together on the inside so they fold foam sides out)_

Here is the whole wall framed out and ready for the 1" foam board panels. Took about 3 hours so far.









_(That leaves only the very middle where they will be bolted together)_

So ... it's 8' wide and 7'-2 1/2"ish tall. I'll figure something out for the very edges at a later time ... right now I'm getting the major part of it completed!


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Looking good Captain MacGyver


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

That's gonna be a big wall


----------



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

Thanks for the update!! Looking great!


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

*Update 1a*

I added the piano hinges and 4" bolts to complete the frames.



















They fold nicely into 2 sections which makes it very east to store in my ever shrinking shed! :googly:

Here I've added the 1" foam sheeting to the framework and it's drying now with a little weight on it.



















I hope to lay out the stonework and get started carving it tomorrow. We shall see if I can handle the heat outside!


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

looking good captian!


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Frame looks great, excellent build to be able to fold for storage. Can't wait to see it


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

*Update 1b*

The glue has set up, styrofoam has been trimmed and the wall panels installed again for fit.










It's already getting flippin HOT so I may call it a day and work on something else inside where it is cooler!


----------



## ELH Erin Loves Halloween (Feb 19, 2009)

Oh man this is going to be nice! I cant wait to see it. And I agree with you on the heat factor. High 90s almost 100 all weekend, where is a pool when you need one? But your wall is going to be amazing!


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

looking good captain! be ye ware of the heat too. don't go cooking in the sun! arrrr!


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

*Update 1c*

The stone layout has begun. Between the melting heat and the thunderstorms, I was able to get one panel section drawn up (with corrections/adjustments) and ready to carve.

I changed the design a bit and decided to keep it very simple. There will be no arched section above his head and the window will be just a square opening.

So here is the latest update, nothing real exciting but the carving should begin in a couple days.



















I used a small template so there were a few "lines" I needed to break up ... that's why there are the dark lines making some corrections. Yes, it does have a pattern but I don't think it should be a problem. :googly:


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

looks great! can't wait to see it!!!!!!


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Can't wait !


----------



## pagan (Sep 9, 2009)

Looks good, can't wait to see more pics!


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Thanks!

Going to try and get the second panel marked up and get ready to do the stone carving very soon. I was shooting to get this done by the end of this month, not sure if I can.

Trying to decide on how to carve the stones: Dremel or hot knife.


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

looking good captain


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

*Update 1d*

*Carving and Texture!*



















A couple days to carve with a hot knife, a couple hours for the texture and it's ready for paint.



















A couple more hours and the 1st base coat is on. I still have a 2nd base coat to apply and then the detail layers.


----------



## Howlinmadjack (Jul 20, 2009)

Man that's looking awesome!!! What did you use to get the texture on the foam? I'm planning to make some small walls and I'd love to get texture like that on them!!!


----------



## The Watcher (Sep 13, 2008)

Looks good. Did you burn all those little holes in the stones?


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Thanks.

No, I am CrAzY about the details on my props ... but not THAT crazy! :googly:

I used 100% Acetone (bought in the painting section) in a small spray bottle and lightly misted the surface. You can get the same effect using spraypaint but I wanted to have a little more control on the surface. It goes fast and it will do some damage if you're not careful. Keep another spray bottle with some water handy if you need to stop an area before it gets too far gone!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Stop being so good at what you do, dammit!:jol:

Outstandingly realistic texture, and it just goes to show how something that most folks see as a problem (solvents eating foam) can give an absolutely desirable effect when done with care.


----------



## The Watcher (Sep 13, 2008)

See this is why I never hate to ask even the dumbest questions. Because I did texture some bricks on my zombie punch fountain last year like that. But Now I have some thing new to try, which will save me some time! Thanks!!


----------



## madmomma (Jul 1, 2009)

Fantastic job on the walls (and of course, the pirate)! Sooo realistic! Thanks for the awesome posting.


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Damn, that is awesome! Very realistic. I wish I had 1/2 your patience.


----------



## Terra (Apr 13, 2009)

Wow! The texture is spot on. The ToTs will not soon forget this Halloween. I just think it's so cool to do this for them. They will treasure their pictures.


----------



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

Hey Dave, that looks great. If I didn't see this thread I'd never know that was foam. Now I want to make something out of foam!


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Sweet job MacGyver !!!


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Looking great as aways IMU!


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Wow, that looks great IMU! Does the Acetone eat away at the plastic spray bottle?


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Lunatic said:


> Wow, that looks great IMU! Does the Acetone eat away at the plastic spray bottle?


No, the acetone didn't affect the plastic spray bottle while I was using it. If you have an old spray bottle from a window cleaner or something along those lines, then you won't have to buy one. I keep the acetone in the metal container it was bought in.  Some places actually sell it in plastic containers too.


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

*Update 1e*

*Detail Painting Begins*

I had a minor setback and had to make a repair to one of my panels. Nothing broke, just a section of the foam came loose from the wooden frame. It's been re-glued and everything should be fine by tomorrow evening.

Anyway, while it's drying I decided to work on a small section of the wall. After several different paint colors/washes/dry brushings, I think I'll go with this:




























I still have to get a green color for the lichen/moss and it should be done. I'll add the chains for the skeleton and then I'll be finished with this prop! 

About damn time huh?????????  Maybe one day it WILL end up being posted in the showroom section!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Go, IMU, go, IMU!

I was about to say it could use a little moss, but I see you already planned to do that. The texture is just amazing, absolutely authentic looking.


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Pirate captain looks great, where did you get the clothes for him? Very good looking pirate.


----------



## The Watcher (Sep 13, 2008)

Nice Job on the painting.


----------



## SuperCreep31 (Nov 22, 2009)

wow from a photo to reality...i guess your alright. ha ha Great job with this prop! maybe my favorite homemade prop i've ever seen!


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

kprimm said:


> Pirate captain looks great, where did you get the clothes for him? Very good looking pirate.


Most of the clothes were picked up from Goodwill, others were repurposed or created. Here are the hi-lights from the monster mud pirate build:

Boot!
Peg-Leg!
Pants!
Jacket!

Thanks again everyone for the kind words.


----------



## Uruk-Hai (Nov 4, 2006)

Sorry to hear about your setback but glad you were able to get it fixed. Since I'm working on my mausoleum facade what glue are you using to fix the foam to the support? The paint job is looking great! It's really going to be awesome with the addition of the moss. With everything you've done - this, the pirate, your pilings and everything your haunt is going to be incredible! Wish I could see it in person.


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Uruk-Hai said:


> Sorry to hear about your setback but glad you were able to get it fixed. Since I'm working on my mausoleum facade what glue are you using to fix the foam to the support? The paint job is looking great! It's really going to be awesome with the addition of the moss. With everything you've done - this, the pirate, your pilings and everything your haunt is going to be incredible! Wish I could see it in person.


Thanks for the compliment! 

As for the adhesive ... I use Liquid Nails for Projects:









Never had a problem before, this time it was a "stress point" that couldn't support the weight. I had it laying across the saw horses and a little too much push and it popped.


----------



## Jaybo (Mar 2, 2009)

IMU said:


> Thanks for the compliment!
> 
> As for the adhesive ... I use Liquid Nails for Projects:
> 
> ...


Next time try holding your foam to the plywood using Plastic Cap Roofing Nails.










You can come back later with a product like Foam Coat, which is concrete based, to hide the nails and harden and protect your foam.









Or even make your own coat using Quickcrete Vinyl concrete patch mixed with water and wood glue. It's cheap and can be readily found at the home improvement stores.


----------



## SuperCreep31 (Nov 22, 2009)

Jaybo said:


> Next time try holding your foam to the plywood using Plastic Cap Roofing Nails.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nice idea...maybe i'll try that for an upcoming prop


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

*Update 2*

*Completed Wall*

Several more coats of paint, some sand, even more paint ... and the wall section is finished.










Closeup of the moss/lichen effect.










The cell window with rusted bars (had to place some light weights on the ends to help hold it while the glue dries).










The faux metal wall plate where the chains will be attached to the wall.










The bottom section of one wall panel showing the heavier moss/lichen coverings.

I'll take a picture of the whole wall soon (when the sun is back out and I can move them outside.


----------



## SuperCreep31 (Nov 22, 2009)

lookin sweet man! your a natural!


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

*Completed???*

Well, this will be the last update on this project. It's 99% done except for a few minor details (touch up paint, frame for torso in window).

Here are a few shots of the wall up with the MM captain.


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

AWESOME job, IMU!!!! Love it!!!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I don't think I have enough words to say how fantastic this prop is. This has to be one of the top 10 best props ever showcased here.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

You've done an amazing job with him, IMU.


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

You all are too kind! Thanks!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

And I guess we're going to be making a road trip up your way soon to see this in person


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

this is absolutely beautiful! I'm awed by your mad skills! Tommorrow, while i'm at rainforest cafe i shall be drinking some rum in your honor! arrrrr!


----------



## HauntCast (Jul 25, 2008)

Five. It best matches the scene and would be easier to build.


----------



## PirateLady (Jul 23, 2010)

The pictures don't do it justice. I am so glad it turned out well. Congratulations IMU on a job well done.....


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Wow, your attention to details is just superb!!! Wonderful, wonderful job IMU!!!


----------



## SuperCreep31 (Nov 22, 2009)

soooo...when are you going to be making me that free replica?


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Looks great IMU  Where is the picture of Roxy and Spooky?


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Joiseygal said:


> Looks great IMU  Where is the picture of Roxy and Spooky?


In the Showcase thread


----------

